# Ebenenmodus in der Ebenenpalette auf weiches Licht oder Multiplizieren



## Netos (7. November 2004)

Wie mach ich folgenden Befehl bzw wo find ich ihn? Die Photoshophilfe spukt nichts raus 

Damit diese Ebene mit der darunter liegenden verrechnet wird, stellen wir den Ebenenmodus in der Ebenenpalette auf weiches Licht oder Multiplizieren. In Photoshop CS heißt es jetzt Überlagern.

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. November 2004)

*knock knock*







*räusper*  

Btw:
Ineinanderkopieren (PS 7) = Überlagern (PS CS)


----------

